# Need engine for Talbot Harmony



## Lambkinz (Apr 3, 2011)

Have just been given the news that previous owner snuck a 1.6 engine in my Talbot Harmony A/S 2lt 1991.

Have only owned vehicle 7 months - now I need to find the proper engine for it! Can anyone help?


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*engine required*

Try Delfin Designs in Dorset as a first enquiry - they fit all sorts of engines into older motorhomes. Excellent workmanship too!!

Sundial


----------

